# B & B Competition Lump Logs



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/bb-competition-char-log#repChildCatid=3550494

I've used this a couple of times and really liked. Any thoughts or experiences with this product?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

No reason, that I can think of, that it shouldn't be good. I like to use lump charcoal on the grill. Lump logs should be about the same. Don't know about the cost effectiveness of them though.


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have found it cost more then most, but you get a better quality. Some cheaper brands have a few nice chunks on top of the bag and then really small crushed pieces and dust in the bottom.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Give them a try Keith and let us know!

If unsure, you may want to search the matter at bbqbretheren.com

They usually have some good discussions on various brands there.

I like lump charcoal for grilling but prefer Stubbs briquettes for smoking.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

been using B&B for years... seems to hold heat longer than other lump charcoal. You will like it.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Give them a try Keith and let us know!
> 
> If unsure, you may want to search the matter at bbqbretheren.com
> 
> ...


I've used the competition lump logs twice already. Noticed it burns cleaner, hotter, and slightly longer than the regular lump. I was impressed and think mixing with your favorite smoking wood, B&B is on to something. I believe the cost is nearly the same. I've only found at Academy.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

K Man said:


> I've used the competition lump logs twice already. Noticed it burns cleaner, hotter, and slightly longer than the regular lump. I was impressed and think mixing with your favorite smoking wood, B&B is on to something. I believe the cost is nearly the same. I've only found at Academy.


Good report.

I wonder who actually makes it for them? There are probably other brands out there made by the same MFGR.

I have been told not to use lump charcoal in my cabinet smoker, but, I may have to try it now.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Check out this review link.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ttp://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag

Joh


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I think all of those Naked Whiz charcoal reviews are several years old. I wish they kept up at it.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I was using royal oak and bge lump then I couldn't get either so I "settled" on b&b. So far I Am impressed. I have only used the academy stuff but it was quality and didn't have a bunch of dust. It did pop a bunch but I can love with that. Food tasted great and for a fraction of bge which tends to have a bunch of dust.


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

I used B and B before, seems to be a good product. I've been using royal oak lump,lately, which is supposed to be same as BGE brand.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Rockwood is the only brand that I will ever use again. The B&B had an off odor to me. I'm very particular about my wood and charcoal though.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Another selling point-B&B is a Texas company. Right down I-10 in Weimar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Got some today to run in my UDS. I'll see how it goes


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I've used both the competition and the lump oak. In my opinion the lump oak charcoal lasted longer. The competition will also make a heck of a lot of ash in the end. It's good, but I'll stick with lump oak. I'm really liking the hickory lump oak charcoal as well (green bag).

Side note about royal oak. It's good but has less big chunky pieces than the B&B with a lot of charcoal dust mixed in (I guess this is why the price is less) and it has a lot of charcoal dust too. hahaha.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I bought http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/bb-competition-char-log#repChildCatid=3550494 a couple weeks ago. It is charcoal but is 'log' for instead of bricket. The logs are about the size of an OFF can with a hole running thru the center. It was a bit tough to get going with an electric starter. I had to add some brickets on top. One going it did well cooking pork tenderloin.


----------

